# 1 Mai 2010 OBI Cup - MTB CC Rennen in Abensberg / Niederbayern



## Marold (7. März 2011)

Am 1 Mai startet wieder der OBI Cup in Abensberg / Niederbayern. Klassisches MTB CC Rennen. Ausschreibung ist in den nächsten Tagen unter www.team-babo.de zu finden.


----------



## Flo_27984 (16. März 2011)

hey Marold, packst heia wieder o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marold (10. April 2011)

Ausschreibung ist nun freigeschaltet und unter www.Team-Babo.de zu finden. Anmeldung kann ebenfalls auf dieser Seite erfolgen. Ich würde empfehlen: Anmelden, Trainieren und Los.....


----------



## ich82 (11. April 2011)

Dann werd ichm ich auch a mal Anmelden. Kann mir jemand ein paar Tips dazu geben??

Wie ist das Rennen, wieviele fahren in der Hobbyklasse Männer normalerweise mit und was ist die Siegerzeit usw???

Danke schonmal


----------



## Marold (11. April 2011)

Ich habe leider nur die Ergebnisliste von 2010 zur Hand. Bei den Herren Hobby waren es 10 Teilnehmer, Senioren 1 ebenfalls 10. Siegerzeit bei den Herren war 44.52 Min. für 4 Runden. Die Strecke ist Technisch nicht sehr schwer hat bei trockener Witterung gleich am Start ein Stück Treibsand. (Die Strecke führt an Spargelfeldern vorbei, und der mag es ja gern sandig....) Das kann wirklich sehr zäh werden. Es geht auf Feldwegen los, dann gehts in den Wald (der Teil ist am besten) aus dem Wald wieder raus gehts dann über Feldwege wieder zum Start.


----------



## ich82 (11. April 2011)

44 Minuten für 18km ist ein 27er Schnitt wenn ich richtig rechne. Ist es Sinnvoll 70 km anzureisen?? Was meinst du??


----------



## Marold (11. April 2011)

Ich würde sagen, wenn das Wetter passt, dann komm vorbei. Nimm dir noch Begleitung ins Gepäck und nach dem Rennen würde ich noch im Kloster Weltenburg vorbei schauen (ca 8KM von Abensberg entfernt) und gemütlich Brotzeit machen und den Tag schön ausklingen lassen. (Und natürlich das gute Barock Dunkel probieren!) Schönen Gruß, Marold


----------



## ich82 (24. April 2011)

So bin angemeldet. Ich fahr wo hin um ein gutes Ergebniss zu fahren und nicht um Brotzeit zu machen ;-)))

Kann man die Anmeldeliste irgendwo Online sehen?? Mich würd schon interessieren wer am Start ist?? 
Der Stefan Thaller fährt ja :-(( Scheint schwer werden, ist ja ehemaliger Lizenzfahrer der schon einiges gewonnen hat.
Auch den letzten Obi Cup hat er ja mit noch einem haushoch gewonnen wie er geschrieben hat.

War das so überlegen?? Weißt du da was??


----------



## Marold (25. April 2011)

Ich werd mich mal bei der Abteilung "Anmeldung" Informieren wer aller am Start ist!


----------



## ich82 (25. April 2011)

Das wär ne Super Sache!!!!! Danke


----------



## ich82 (1. Mai 2011)

Heut war ja das Rennen.

Wenn du der Marold vom Team Babo bist warst einen Platz vor mir ;-)

War ein ganz schönes Rennen, nur ein bischen langwierig mit diesem Prominentenrennen das eigentlich keinen Interessiert hat ausser den Moderatoren. Das hat sich ja fast 1 Stunde hingezogen. 
Das war bischen nervig.

Zum Sieger: Da kann man eigentlich wieder nix sagen, ist halt ein ehemaliger Lizenzfahrer der Hobbyrennen nimmt um sein Ego aufzupolieren ;-) Darum auch der haushohe Sieg ohne große Anstrengung....
Nächstes Jahr ist es ja aus der Altersklasse Männer verschwunden und muß bei den Sen1 ran. Da sollen die sich damit auseinander setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marold (2. Mai 2011)

Jup! Des war i. Der vom Team Babo. Schade das wir uns nicht kennengelernt haben. War a harte Sache. Das erste Rennen der Saison. Jetzt wissen wir wenigstens wo wir stehen.   Freut mich das du zu uns gekommen bist! Das mit dem Prommirennen war nur zum 20 Jährigen Jubiläum. Nächstes Jahr wieder ohne.


----------

